# Got Eggs?



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

So I jsut wanted to post I finally got some eggs. My new proven pair has me convinced. They are a wigglin there booty's together right now!! Any way it looks to be doable but I would say that size of tank and size of RP are of importance. I'll keep ya posted in the hatching process for anone interested. Thanks for the input all.

officialy
RP Breeders


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Congratulations!!








What size tank?


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

I added gravel, made a cheezy rain system, two 6" sponge filters (homemade out of a couch) and a powerhead with attached sponge. 86 degees, 80 degree water changes, somtimes straight cold water for about an inch. This pair was proven but I see potential in another male already. Oh, your question, 180 gallons homemade out of pallet wood, 60 gallon glass, pool paint. Its been leaking though.







Oh well, fail toward success!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

an interesting looking tank that is, and good luck with the pair and hopefully they lay a million eggs.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

COOL


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations on the breeding! I hope you don't have a high mortality rate when they hatch. Are you going to supply some of your local fish stores with the fry? What size tank are you going to grow them out in?

Good luck! Let us know how everything goes.








~Taylor~


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Congratulations on the breeding! I hope you have a high mortality rate when they hatch.


Doesn't that mean you hope they all die?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jobeak said:


> Congratulations on the breeding! I hope you have a high mortality rate when they hatch.


Doesn't that mean you hope they all die?








[/quote]
Oops, I forgot the word "don't"....that word can make a big difference.

I'll edit that word in....


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Ya I supply angels right now. Will supply piranhas to a few stores maybe I'll get some store credit or somthin. But here is a picture of my 300 gal growout that may be employed for piranha growout.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Can you make better pics?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

geostomp said:


> Ya I supply angels right now. Will supply piranhas to a few stores maybe I'll get some store credit or somthin. But here is a picture of my 300 gal growout that may be employed for piranha growout.


That is so cool to see all of those baby angels. They look amazing. Can you take some close up pictures? I've never seen them that small before.







Thanks.
~Taylor~


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Interesting looking tank! Congrats on the eggs BTW, that is some exciting times.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

really cool angel babies...never seen them like that before and good luck with the baby pirahnas!


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Here are some more photos of my angels. These have long since been sold but they are neat pics.


----------

